# Racin' @ Brownie's!



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I had a fantastic afternoon racing over at Brownie's. He has a great track, served a great lunch and all the guys were great! Did I say I had a great time? Thanks Rick! You're great!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad you had a good time.Drop by when your in the area.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i had a great time was nice to meet desertslot today and ty rick for a good day of racin and the tacos


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Wow*

I missed racing and tacos to be in the rain at the Newport Antique Auto Hillclimb Saturday I am kicking myself in the ass now
Bart


----------

